# any suggestions for mounting a tablet?



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

I have a Bluetooth obd adapter and I have a nexus 7, but I don't feel like installing it into the dash... Anyone have any good experience with either a dash/window mount or one of the arkon seat mounts? Or any other suggested mount that will allow me to remove the tablet so it doesn't cook in the sun or get stolen?


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

I've seen people with sun visor mounts 
not sure where to find one but just an idea


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

I used the scosche gps mount the blue sticky stuff on it and mounted it towards the top of the windshield. It works really good and it's easy to take the tablet off. There is also sticky stuff on the back of the suction cup so it creates a really good seal on the window they also includeda 3m adhesive adapter to mount it to your dash.


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

I mounted my iPad mini in my cruze using a windshield mount off Amazon. Turned out great for Nav and Spotify.
View attachment 104585


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

@ billyhime,

what is that app running on your iPad?


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

phantom said:


> @ billyhime,
> 
> what is that app running on your iPad?


That is DashCommand 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dashcommand-obd-ii-gauge-dashboards/id321293183?mt=8


----------

